# Rockwood Insane Asylum for Criminal Lunatics



## jerm IX (Jul 12, 2011)

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing repeatedly and expecting different results. And every few weeks as we walked the circumference of the insane asylum looking desperately for an entry point, to no avail, the irony was never lost on us...

After a half a dozen extensive circumference scopes of the abandoned asylum over the past several months all resulted in the same failure, this time would be different, we thought, and it was.

A full historic write-up and more pics are here...

http://jermalism.blogspot.com/2011/07/abandonment-issues-rockwood-insane.html






rockwood insane asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




suicidal thoughts by jerm IX, on Flickr




abandonment issues by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_2394 by jerm IX, on Flickr




last door on the right by jerm IX, on Flickr




orange crush by jerm IX, on Flickr




odditorium by jerm IX, on Flickr




ups and downs by jerm IX, on Flickr




did you hear that? by jerm IX, on Flickr




chained up by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum self portrait 1 by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 12, 2011)

Great report love it thanks for sharing


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 12, 2011)

Great report thanks for posting it


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 12, 2011)

Excellant shots bud..shame its so far away!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jul 13, 2011)

Where's Hannibal?


----------



## jerm IX (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks folks, this was one of my favorite explores ever!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 22, 2011)

jerm IX said:


> The definition of insanity is doing the same thing repeatedly and expecting different results...


That just about sums up what's wrong with politicians! 
Fantastic explore, Jerm. Enjoyed your blog too...those frilly glass lamps seemed really incongruous and bizarre. Nice.


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 22, 2011)

Great report, loved the 7th photo!


----------



## jerm IX (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks again


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 20, 2011)

Howdy! 

Missed this the first time around -beautiful pics from a beautiful old building -thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scaramanger (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice place & report.. I was just searching for this as I thought I might like to go and check it out but looks like its not local......


----------



## glass (Oct 21, 2011)

Fab, if it was UK the building would only be fit for demolition by now.

I wonder though what are the plans for it.


----------



## jerm IX (Dec 15, 2011)

Cheers folks, nice to see people are enjoying my explorations!


----------



## pumice (Dec 17, 2011)

That is a great report. Thanks.


----------

